
Woke up this morning, and realized I just lost my future company to Facebook - xtnzt19
So I woke up this morning, turned on my phone, and found my friend sending me a link reading &quot;Facebook launches Marketplace...&quot;. <i>I felt lost in an instant.</i><p>I had this idea in 2014 for people to be able to buy and sell things and services whenever and wherever they are using their mobile devices. Shortening the time needed to be able to make a successful deal since buyer and seller are already in the same place.<p>Two years have passed and I haven&#x27;t come up with the product since I&#x27;m full time at work here in Manila, live a normal life, <i>and I procrastinated</i>. Life is hard here, and this was supposed to be my only way out. And my inspiration, my idol, Mark Zuckerberg and his people took it all away.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;christianztamayo.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;SpotShop-draft-orig.jpg
======
hoodoof
You lost nothing, you launched nothing, ideas are a dime a dozen.

And you're wring if you think it's the same product. Just the fact that
Facebook launches it means it's not the same product. You would never have had
the audience and market clout that they have.

It actually sounds like you think the idea that you had that you didn't act on
was in some way valuable. That's a bit weird.

------
jaxn
They have likely been working on it for two years as well. The idea was worth
nothing, and they are likely only able to execute it because they have a
ready-made audience.

So, what are you going to start building today? Because someone else is
starting work on the same thing right now and it is a race.

~~~
xtnzt19
Here in Manila, this is a huge thing and not just a _nothing_.

This is like a breakup. I need to move on and work on something else, moving
fast and not procrastinating.

------
arkitaip
This idea has been around for ages. Heck, Facebook even had this in the form
of groups.

------
mynameislegion
Never idolize Mark Zuckerberg.

